# Ant help!!



## shingleman (May 6, 2009)

I have some kind of new ant that I can't kill off or even put a dent in. Have put out all kinds of granules and sprays. All I do is knock them back for a day or so at most. From what I can find these are some new ant called a strawberry? They run in a straight line,don't bite and are everywhere. No fire ants seen since these moved into yard. Any help or suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

*Control of Rasberry Crazy Ants In and Around Homes and Structures

*Tough to eradicate due to their sheer numbers.*
*


----------



## shingleman (May 6, 2009)

*Ant*

That describes 100% what I have going on and what I have tried. Sounds like its time to make a phone call to a pro.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

If you have an Applicator License, you can buy the stuff... otherwise yes, you will need to make the call.

Another reason they are tough to eradicate is that they know enough to drag the dead workers to form 'elevated walkways' to avoid further exposing themselves to the poison. Be prepared for repeat treatments. Good luck.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

You can treat it yourself

Guys here on 2cool have done it ....Search "crazy ant"

GO to Amazon and look up Termidor

This is not good stuff, but is the only stuff actually works for the "Crazy Ants"

A friend of the family has been in the exterminator business for a long time ... he said to mix this stuff to the directions, and use it in a hose in sprayer....

Here is a draw back - this stuff is bad if it gets rained on and there is run off into a water source. Everything will die. Do not spray around a well either.

*Once it dries for 24 hrs your good*

I hired someone, and had to have them back out the next year.

Theses ants will drive out the fire ants, live in colonies with multiple queens, and live in the ground w/out a mound.

TERRO with borax is the only other thing on the market that helps, but it's a bait and does not get rid of big out breaks


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

The more you kill the more that will come. Treat around your house and leave them alone.


----------



## Sugar Land YAK (Jun 19, 2004)

Try borax powder, you can thank me later. You need to find the nest and treat....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## bayouboy350 (Feb 4, 2011)

*Crazy ants*

My area is infested with crazy ants. We tried all kinds of different sprays and some work longer than others. They always come back. I looked up that Termidor because that is what the pros use. I ended up buying the generic brand wich is called Taurus SC. (Has the same active ingredient)The cheapest place I found it was doityourselfpestcontrol.com. I mixed it per the directions and sprayed it on the yard with a pull behind sprayer. Thay havent been back and that was a month ago. No other stuff has kept them away for that long. They burned up the pressure switches on both wells. They will get in any electrical panels you have and they climed up the cord on my camper and filled it up. There don't have a nest to treat. They are solid in the yard. You have to treat out as far as you can to keep them gone for any amount of time. The only good thing about them is there are no fireants, they supposedly eat their eggs.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Yep
They push out the fire ants
I was told they nest in the ground with no mound
And have multiple queens
And they like to get in electrical boxes
The pest control places charge extra for treating them- $200 a pop
The internet and the do it your self is the cost effective way
But follow the directions - more des not help, but hurts with runoff and BE CARFULL AROUND YOUR WELL


----------



## shingleman (May 6, 2009)

*Ants*

Thanks for all the advice. Will let you all know how it works out.


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

Taurus...generic termidor.
Control solutions stores...4 of them around houston


----------

